# Can somebody help me id this plant



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey all,

can somebody help me id this plant.
I tried to take a picture but I am still learning.

Thanks

Pieter


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks like Ludwigia natans.

-Dustin


----------



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

I really don't think it is a ludwigia.
I am more thinking about some kind of rotala.
The leaves are about the same size as the rotala green. Exept here the leaves have those sharp little edges.

Thanks


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm inclined to say _Rotala macrandra 'green'_ grown under suboptimal conditions. Is the stem reddish? It looks like it might be. From where was it obtained?

_Ludwigia natans_? That's a synonym for _repens _from 1821. Is someone selling it as _natans_?


----------



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey,

I got it from David Lim.
He thought he had given me some rotala macranda green but wasn't really sure about this plant.
I looked at the pictures in the plantfinder and I guess this might be the same plant. Does it have leaves the size of rotala green or more like the regular macranda. Because this plants leaves are about the size of the rotala green.
I don't really see a red stem, but I grow it under medium light levels, so maybe suboptimal.
I have added another picture.
Maybe this will help more.

Thanks


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yep, that's it. The leaves are normally intermediate in size between _macrandra_ and the 'green' but can definitely be smaller under lower light and so on.


----------



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm also considering macranda 'green - narrow leaf'. I've seen amano label this plant in the ADA aquajournals. I've got macranda 'green' but noticed that this plant has distinctively narrower leaves. 

David


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, my LFS sold me a plant listed as Ludwigia natans that looks very different from my ludwigia repens red. Night and day different, not just color.

It may be that I have rotala macranda instead.

-Dustin

EDIT: Looking at Google Images, I do believe now that I have rotala macrandra


----------

